
[Ask] How come some post/link are garnering zero interest? - touristtam
Is there a deep flaw in the logic in which HN is presenting the submission? Or did the HN population completely uninterested in websecurity?<p>A colleague of my pointed to this article from the dropbox&#x27;s techblog about CSRF [1]. But a search through HN returned no discussion about it despite have been posted 3 times in the last couple of month. Interestingly enough another post from another website [2] on the same topic, got the exact same attention.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.dropbox.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;preventing-cross-site-attacks-using-same-site-cookies&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.netsparker.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;web-security&#x2F;same-site-cookie-attribute-prevent-cross-site-request-forgery&#x2F;
======
ColinWright
It is, and always has been, sporadic and random. The post gets submitted, it
stays on the "Newest" page until it gets pushed off. If the title looks
interesting people might click through, if the article is interesting people
might upvote it.

Something might get posted 5 or 10 times before it suddenly gets attention and
makes it to the Front Page, other things never get attention, despite the
submitter thinking it's _obviously_ of interest.

It has always been thus.

It used to be that repeat submissions were simply forbidden. Now it's more
nuanced, and they are allowed if (a) it's been a while, and (b) the initial
submission got no discussion. I'm not sure it's made things better. Certainly
some items that might have been missed are now getting attention - eventually
- but there are now more and more repeats of things that I personally think
are of marginal - or even zero - interest.

<fx: shrug>

You've been here long enough that I'd expect you know the algorithms. Can you
suggest an improvement? Can you even be more precise about exactly what you
think the problem is?

~~~
touristtam
I have read the few analyze regarding the correlation between post attention
and date and time of posting. But it feels that in the last year a new cohort
of users have been posting article straying away from specialized site/blog
and posted more about mainstrain news site. It looks almost like the quality
has move down a notch compared to the previous couple of years. _This could be
due to fatigue on my part_

I don't see an easy fix to make up for this and I fear a system of
tagging/reputation as this seems to have a tendency to add to the injury more
than resolving anything. But maybe some restriction on source for submission
might help in preventing the drowning of hacker/techy news related submission
by general news report about some newish technology. It might be interesting
to discuss a new article about technology from the new york time (submission
#14076413), even though the generalism of the article is quite far remote from
the hacker mentality, but seeing 6 article in the first 3 pages from the BBC
(which skime through the technology) is a bit much (example are submission
#14087475, #14085966 and #14075757 for the first couple of pages).

I guess the only suggestion I would have is the ability to choose which source
a user should be able to filter out.

------
detaro
As ColinWright said, it is fairly random. A problem is that content from news
sites, or things that multiple sites report on, is often submitted by multiple
users, which drowns out individual submissions. (Many people can't even be
bothered to check if there has been a discussion before, so a rule change
regarding the posting frequency would only be effective if it started to be
strongly enforced)

(Also, usual reminder: early votes count a lot, so if you want to influence
what's sucessful, look at and vote on /new more often)

~~~
touristtam
I hope you are not advising me to create an army of bot to game the system
when I find a news that I like. :p

